# Windhoek, Namibia



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Walvis Bay was a South African naval base. This is why South Africa was hesitant to return it to Namibia.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

edit: nevermind


----------



## AAS (Jul 29, 2005)

Very clean and modern city! Looks like a South African city!! Love the colonial architecture!!!
What's the population of Windhoek?? Is it around 700,000??


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

the population is around 200,000


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Windhoek's population is around 147,056.


----------



## AAS (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow, that is quite small!!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, very small. You seen the real-estate there ? Some of it is beautiful.


----------



## AAS (Jul 29, 2005)

No I haven't! Are the houses as nice as the ones in Clifton or Houghton? 
Could you recommend me a website with Namibia's real-estate?


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, I will give you a link and it also has some of South Africa and Zimbabwe too. 


http://www.seeff.com/mapsearch/suburbs.asp?branchid=115


----------



## AAS (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you!!! Wouldn't want to go to Zimbabwe right now!!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Zimbabwe is not good at the moment. It's a shame really. It use to be a good place, I heard.


----------



## fcarvall (Nov 6, 2004)

Arpels said:


> Walvis bay is not a territory of Namibia under controle of SA?


That changed YEARS ago.... in 1994 went from SA to Namibia...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice and colorful place...


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

A model city!


----------

